# هدية ليكم  ولكليمو خاصة  صاحب الفكرة  بوسترات  مسيحية من تصميمي



## مورا مارون (29 مارس 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (29 مارس 2009)

رووووووووووعه يا مورا 

تسلم ايدك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وموهبتك الرائعه 
​


----------



## vetaa (29 مارس 2009)

*حلوين يا قمر
يسلموووووووا
*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 مارس 2009)

حلوووووين يا مورا 

تسلم ايديكى ياقمر ​


----------



## لي شربل (29 مارس 2009)

*ميرسي قلبي 
ع الدعوة وع الهدية وع تعب محبتك الغالية
وع آيات العزية 
تسلم دياتك مورا 
كتتتتتتتتيييييييير حلوين 
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك .*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 مارس 2009)

*اللة عليكي يا مورا يا قمر
عنجد رووووووعة بجد

اللة بيعطيكي الف عافية 
دخلك لا تحرمينا من جمال تصميماتك​*


----------



## جيلان (29 مارس 2009)

*وااااااو ماشية مع الايات جدا
مش هناديكى غير يا فنانة بعد كدى ههههههههههه
حلوين بجد واختيارك للصور تحفة يريحوا الاعصاب كدى كان هيغمن عليا يابت كان فينه الفن ده من زمان 
ميرسى على الهدية يا حبى*


----------



## kalimooo (29 مارس 2009)

مورا

انت فنانة بجد

شكراا على الصور

تحيتى


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 مارس 2009)

حلوين اوى يا مورا
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 مارس 2009)

*رووووووووووعه يا مورا بأمانه
ربنا يعوض تعبك*


----------



## mero_engel (29 مارس 2009)

*هااايل حبيبتي *
*جميل جدااا*
*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## Scofield (29 مارس 2009)

*حلوين قوى يا مورا تسلم اديكى*


----------



## cobcob (29 مارس 2009)

*الله يا مورا
بجد تسلم ايدك
قمة فى الروعة*


----------



## الانبا ونس (29 مارس 2009)

*فى منتهى الجمال  يا مورا تسلم ايدك وتعبك الجميل ربنا يكلل حياتك بالفرح الدايم

و يفرح قلبك بجد  شكرا جدا  هدية جميلة و رقيقة جدا ​*


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (29 مارس 2009)

*تصميماتك جميلة جدا 

وننتظر المزيد 

الرب يباركك ​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (29 مارس 2009)

ياواااااااااد
ايه الحلاوة دي ياباشا
ربنا يباركك ياجميل​


----------



## صوت الرب (29 مارس 2009)

تصاميم رائعة جدا
الرب يبارك موهبتك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 مارس 2009)

*روعة يا مورا جدااااااااااااااااا
مرسي ليكي يا قمر
تعيشي وتجبلنا
ربنا يبارك موهبتك​*


----------



## rana1981 (29 مارس 2009)

*رووووووووعة بجد يا مورا​*


----------



## مورا مارون (29 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> رووووووووووعه يا مورا ​
> 
> تسلم ايدك ​
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وموهبتك الرائعه ​


 

شكرا لتشجيعك كوكو مان

ميرسي​


----------



## مورا مارون (29 مارس 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *حلوين يا قمر*
> *يسلموووووووا*


 

*اهلااا فتوتي الحلوة*

*مرسي ليكي حبيبتي*​


----------



## مورا مارون (29 مارس 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> حلوووووين يا مورا ​
> 
> 
> تسلم ايديكى ياقمر ​


 

الشقواة كلها عندنا


يا مرحبا يا مرحبا​


----------



## مورا مارون (29 مارس 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *ميرسي قلبي *
> 
> *ع الدعوة وع الهدية وع تعب محبتك الغالية*
> *وع آيات العزية *
> ...


 

اهلين لي 

بمحبتكم تكتمل فرحتي وخدمتي​


----------



## مورا مارون (29 مارس 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *اللة عليكي يا مورا يا قمر​*
> *عنجد رووووووعة بجد*​
> *اللة بيعطيكي الف عافية *
> 
> *دخلك لا تحرمينا من جمال تصميماتك*​


 


نورتي 
انت الجميلة   يا حبيبتي  

شكرا لمرورك
وردك وتشجيعك​


----------



## وليم تل (29 مارس 2009)

شكرا مورا مارون
على الصور وما تحملها من ايات معبرة رائعة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (29 مارس 2009)

*انتى فنانه بجدددددددددددددددددددددد
تسلم ايديكى احلى ايدين*


----------



## totty (29 مارس 2009)

*وااااااااااااااو

تحفه يا مورا بجد

الصور هاديه اوووى وتهدى الاعصاب

منتحرمش يا قنرتى

ميرسى على الهديه الجميله دى*​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (29 مارس 2009)

بوسترات روووووعه يا مورا 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## happy angel (29 مارس 2009)

*حلوووووو ين جدا جدا حبيبتى

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 مارس 2009)

*حلويييييييين جدا يا مورا
تسلم ايدك حبيبتى
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## مورا مارون (29 مارس 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *وااااااو ماشية مع الايات جدا*
> *مش هناديكى غير يا فنانة بعد كدى ههههههههههه*
> *حلوين بجد واختيارك للصور تحفة يريحوا الاعصاب كدى كان هيغمن عليا يابت كان فينه الفن ده من زمان *
> *ميرسى على الهدية يا حبى*


----------



## مورا مارون (29 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> مورا
> 
> انت فنانة بجد
> 
> ...


----------



## مورا مارون (29 مارس 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> حلوين اوى يا مورا​
> 
> تسلم ايدك​


 

ودياتك يا حبيبتي الي كتبتك هالرد الحلو

ميرسي​


----------



## twety (29 مارس 2009)

*اخيييييييرا شوفتهم

حلون خالص ياقمر

يسلمو ايدينك

هستنى الباقى بجد فكرة حلوة خالص 

*


----------



## مورا مارون (29 مارس 2009)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *رووووووووووعه يا مورا بأمانه*
> *ربنا يعوض تعبك*


----------



## مورا مارون (29 مارس 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *هااايل حبيبتي *
> 
> *جميل جدااا*
> 
> *تسلم ايدك*​


 


ودياتك يا قمرر

اسعدني مرورك يا حبيبتي​


----------



## مورا مارون (29 مارس 2009)

scofield قال:


> *حلوين قوى يا مورا تسلم اديكى*


 

منور يا حجي   سكوفيلد

تسلم دياتك​


----------



## مورا مارون (29 مارس 2009)

cobcob قال:


> *الله يا مورا*
> *بجد تسلم ايدك*
> *قمة فى الروعة*


----------



## oesi no (29 مارس 2009)

*تسلم ايدك يا مورا 
ميرسى على الدعوه الحلوة
*​


----------



## أَمَة (29 مارس 2009)

تسلم ايدك يا مورا 
حلوين كثير
بس في غلط طباعى في صورة "سيروا في النور"
في السطر الأخير كلمة "بالنور" ينقصها حرف الألف​ 
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مورا مارون (29 مارس 2009)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *فى منتهى الجمال يا مورا تسلم ايدك وتعبك الجميل ربنا يكلل حياتك بالفرح الدايم​*
> 
> 
> *و يفرح قلبك بجد شكرا جدا هدية جميلة و رقيقة جدا *​


----------



## مورا مارون (29 مارس 2009)

twety قال:


> *اخيييييييرا شوفتهم*
> 
> *حلون خالص ياقمر*
> 
> ...


----------



## مورا مارون (29 مارس 2009)

صوفيا مجدى قال:


> *تصميماتك جميلة جدا ​*
> 
> *وننتظر المزيد *​
> 
> *الرب يباركك *​


 


*صوفيا نورتي الموضوع*

*بجد منورة يا حبيبتي*​


----------



## مورا مارون (29 مارس 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> ياواااااااااد​
> ايه الحلاوة دي ياباشا
> 
> ربنا يباركك ياجميل​


 


*ههههههههههههههههه*

*انت لسا عايش يا بيشو*​


----------



## مورا مارون (29 مارس 2009)

صوت الرب قال:


> تصاميم رائعة جدا
> الرب يبارك موهبتك


 

نورت صوت الرب 

اشتقنا لردوك الحلوة 
يعني اذا ما النااك  ما منشوف ردك​


----------



## الملك العقرب (30 مارس 2009)

يسلام عليكي يا فنانة ربنا يبارك اعمال يديكي


----------



## M a r i a m (30 مارس 2009)

تحفة بجد يامورا
تسلم ايديكي​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 مارس 2009)

*تصميميات جميلهجدااا

تسلم ايديكي يابت يا موورا

هجرب زي ماقولتلك وربنا يستر

يارب اعرف اعمل تصميم واحد حلو​*


----------



## المجدلية (30 مارس 2009)

جميل يا مورا تسلم ايديكى ........ سلام المسيح


----------



## SALVATION (30 مارس 2009)

_فى منتهى الروعه والجمال بجد_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (30 مارس 2009)

حلوين جدا جدا روعة تسلم ايدك​


----------



## مورا مارون (30 مارس 2009)

jesus156 قال:


> *روعة يا مورا جدااااااااااااااااا​*
> *مرسي ليكي يا قمر*
> *تعيشي وتجبلنا*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك موهبتك*​


 


*اهلااا  بيك نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## مورا مارون (30 مارس 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *رووووووووعة بجد يا مورا​*


 



*رنوشة حبيبتي اهلين  *

*تؤبشيني*​


----------



## مورا مارون (30 مارس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا مورا مارون
> 
> على الصور وما تحملها من ايات معبرة رائعة
> 
> ودمتى بود​


 


*اهلاا بيك ويليم  *

*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## مورا مارون (30 مارس 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *انتى فنانه بجدددددددددددددددددددددد*
> *تسلم ايديكى احلى ايدين*


 


شكراااااااااا كيرا نورتي يا قمر​


----------



## مورا مارون (30 مارس 2009)

totty قال:


> *وااااااااااااااو*​
> 
> *تحفه يا مورا بجد*​
> *الصور هاديه اوووى وتهدى الاعصاب*​
> ...


 




​


----------



## مورا مارون (30 مارس 2009)

محامي مسيحي قال:


> بوسترات روووووعه يا مورا​
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## مورا مارون (30 مارس 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *حلوووووو ين جدا جدا حبيبتى*​
> 
> 
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## مورا مارون (30 مارس 2009)

bent el3dra قال:


> *حلويييييييين جدا يا مورا​*
> *تسلم ايدك حبيبتى*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## مورا مارون (30 مارس 2009)

twety قال:


> *اخيييييييرا شوفتهم*
> 
> *حلون خالص ياقمر*
> 
> ...


----------



## مورا مارون (30 مارس 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> *تسلم ايدك يا مورا *
> 
> *ميرسى على الدعوه الحلوة*​


----------



## مورا مارون (30 مارس 2009)

أمة قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا مورا
> 
> حلوين كثير
> بس في غلط طباعى في صورة "سيروا في النور"
> ...


 


*اه فعلا يا امة  *

*شكرااا لملاحظتك الدقيقة*​


----------



## مورا مارون (30 مارس 2009)

الملك العقرب قال:


> يسلام عليكي يا فنانة ربنا يبارك اعمال يديكي


----------



## مورا مارون (30 مارس 2009)

M a r i a m قال:


> تحفة بجد يامورا
> 
> 
> تسلم ايديكي​


----------



## مورا مارون (30 مارس 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *تصميميات جميلهجدااا​*
> 
> *تسلم ايديكي يابت يا موورا*​
> *هجرب زي ماقولتلك وربنا يستر*​
> ...


----------



## مورا مارون (30 مارس 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _فى منتهى الروعه والجمال بجد_
> 
> _تسلم ايدك_
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## مورا مارون (30 مارس 2009)

Naglaa_y قال:


> جميل يا مورا تسلم ايديكى ........ سلام المسيح


----------



## مورا مارون (30 مارس 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> حلوين جدا جدا روعة تسلم ايدك​


----------



## BITAR (30 مارس 2009)

*تصميمات ولوح*
*اكثر من رائعه*
*انت فنانه رائعة يا مورا مارون*​


----------



## مورا مارون (30 مارس 2009)

BITAR قال:


> *تصميمات ولوح*
> 
> *اكثر من رائعه*
> 
> *انت فنانه رائعة يا مورا مارون*​


 


*شكرا بيتر دي شهادة منك اعتز بيها* ​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81369


----------



## jesus_ (31 مارس 2009)

بجد روعة وربنا يباركك


----------



## god love 2011 (31 مارس 2009)

واوووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
حلوين كتيرررررررررررررررررررررر
ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررر على الصور
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما​


----------



## كوك (31 مارس 2009)

_تسلم ايدك _

_ميرسى جدا على الصور الروعه _

_وربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## الامير الحزين (31 مارس 2009)

روعة وجميلة جدا  

ربنا يباركك 

ودايما فى تقدم ونجاح​


----------



## مورا مارون (31 مارس 2009)

jesus_ قال:


> بجد روعة وربنا يباركك


----------



## مورا مارون (31 مارس 2009)

الامير الحزين قال:


> روعة وجميلة جدا ​
> 
> ربنا يباركك ​
> 
> ودايما فى تقدم ونجاح​


 

شكرااا يا امير

نورت الموضوع
الرب معك​


----------



## مورا مارون (31 مارس 2009)

سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> واوووووووووووووووووووووووووووو​
> 
> حلوين كتيرررررررررررررررررررررر
> ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررر على الصور
> ...


----------



## مورا مارون (31 مارس 2009)

كوك قال:


> _تسلم ايدك _​
> 
> _ميرسى جدا على الصور الروعه _​
> _وربنا يبارك حياتك_​


 

*شكرا كوك ع لتشجيع*

*الرب معك*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (2 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على الصور الاكثر من راااااااااااائعة
ربنا يبارك تعبك يا فنانة​


----------



## مورا مارون (2 أبريل 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> شكرا على الصور الاكثر من راااااااااااائعة​
> 
> ربنا يبارك تعبك يا فنانة​


----------



## just member (2 أبريل 2009)

*اكتير حلوة*
*شكرا يا مورا*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## مورا مارون (20 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي يا جوجو الرب يباركك


----------

